# Detroit Lakes MN



## beejaybeeohio (May 31, 2014)

Looking for suggestions of things to do in this area.  We are golfers and bringing our clubs but our friends traveling with us aren't. Any places for reasonable boat rentals for a day?  The timeshare offers paddleboats and kayaks but a larger boat for fishing or cruising would be nice to rent.  We all like exploring natural areas, I like wineries, museums are okay too. 

We will also be headed to Fargo (the reason we booked this t/s as ND is the last state for me to have been to all 50!) so suggestions for here are welcome too.

We don't mind driving for day trips from Detroit Lakes.  Thanks!!


----------



## stmartinfan (May 31, 2014)

I was going to writing about my suggestions, and then remembered I'd done that for someone else.  So instead I searched and found the older discussion.  Check it out here for info about the area and several excellent suggestions:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49279&highlight=detroit+lakes

In addition, I'd suggest you check out exploreminnesota.com.  It's the state tourism site and has info on boat rentals, historic sites, and lots more.

The only listing I could find for boat rentals was Fair Hills Resort.  It's a popular family resort in Detroit Lakes (many of my friends worked there as college students, so you could check if they rent to non-guests.  It also has one of the better known golf courses in the area, Wildflower, and that's open to the public.

I haven't visited myself but hear good things about the Broadway area of Fargo, ND.  It's the old "main street" that's gone through a renaissance recently and supposedly is fun to visit for restaurants and shops.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 1, 2014)

I replied to the thread stmartinfan referenced above, and I would say my suggestions still stand, but I thought of a few more: 

I would add a suggestion heading to a local Zorbaz Pizza on the lake for dinner one night, which is popular for the locals (there are a few Zorbaz restaurants around the area; the one on Pelican Lake is a fun place).  Not fancy in the least -- think more like a Minnesota "roadhouse" type of place.

Maplewood State Park is a short drive and is very scenic.  Although it is best visited when the leaves are changing, it is beautiful year-round.

If you are heading to Fargo and like museums, you might visit the Hjemkomst Center which houses a Viking ship that a local built and sailed to Norway in the early 80's.

You might also catch a performance at the Trollwood Park amphitheater in Fargo.

And one last note:  make sure and bring your mosquito repellent! 

Kurt


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 2, 2014)

Since you are the area and if it is something that interests you, a trip to Lake Itasca to see the headwaters of the Mississippi might be interesting.  If you don't mind driving a little further, you could head to the Iron Range to rent a kayak to going kayaking on Lake Superior.

Detroit Lakes is very much a tourist town, especially in the summer.  I don't think you will find a problem finding rentals.  I did a quick look for boat rentals and came up with several such as http://detroitlakemarina.com/rentals2014.htm, http://www.boatrentalsdetroitlakes.com/, and http://mylakesarea.com/_thingstodo/WaterSports.html


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 2, 2014)

*Thanks all*

Duh- I should know to use the search feature

I'll check out the linked threads and thanks for the Fargo suggestions, the links to the marinas, pizza place and other links!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 2, 2014)

we are going to Two Harbors on north shore o Lake Superior in a couple of weeks, didn't realize Detroit Lakes was in driving distance.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 2, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> we are going to Two Harbors on north shore o Lake Superior in a couple of weeks, didn't realize Detroit Lakes was in driving distance.


Depends on your definition of "driving distance" as it's a 4+ hour drive _each way_.  Not something I personally would enjoy for a day trip.

Kurt


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree - it would be a very long drive from Detroit Lakes to Lake Superior and never somewhere I'd go for a day trip.  Duluth and the area north of there along the lake is beautiful, but you wouldn't have time to do anything!  The drive is mostly across 2 line highways, not much traffic but not fun if you end up driving at night on unfamiliar roads.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 2, 2014)

The Minneapolis Star Tribune had a nice story about the Broadway area in Fargo this weekend and the general boom the city is seeing:
http://www.startribune.com/local/261393961.html

Sounds like you've picked a good time to go to ND!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 3, 2014)

*Getting excited!*

I didn't realize how close the headwaters of the Mississippi were to where we are staying!  We'll probably take a boat cruise on Lake Itasca and maybe have a meal in the lodge.

The museum in Moorhead also has a stave church replica in addition to the Viking ship so that's been added to our list.

Thanks for the link to the Fargo article.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 3, 2014)

It is a little bit of drive, I agree, but compare the 4 hour drive from DL to Lake Superior with the time it takes to drive from say Ohio to Lake Superior.  If it is something you may want to do, it is not that bad a druve.  If it is something you are not intersted in or looking for something strictly local, it is too long a drive.  It is merely a suggestion for those who are looking for something in an area where they never have been


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 3, 2014)

f original poster is coming from Ohio, and has extra time, I definitely would say drive to Duluth on check out and go up the north shore of Lake Superior as far as possible, at least to place with the falls, can't recall name of state park.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 3, 2014)

You're probably thinking of Gooseberry State Park.



rapmarks said:


> f original poster is coming from Ohio, and has extra time, I definitely would say drive to Duluth on check out and go up the north shore of Lake Superior as far as possible, at least to place with the falls, can't recall name of state park.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 3, 2014)

stmartinfan said:


> You're probably thinking of Gooseberry State Park.


Travel time from Detroit Lakes to Gooseberry State Park is about the same as from Cleveland to Chicago (Minnesota is a pretty wide state in the north).  If the OP is driving from Ohio to DL, perhaps they could add it as a destination either coming or going.   A couple of days exploring the Lake Superior shore would be a nice add on to the trip.

Kurt


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 4, 2014)

*Our route*

We are headed to Detroit Lakes via a stop in Petoskey MI and then two nights in Bayfield WI to visit the Apostle Islands.  Our original plan was to return via northern Lake Superior but family commitments in the Chicago area have dictated our homebound route.

We were in Duluth a long time past when we were invited to sail the William Clay Ford ore freighter from there to Detroit.  That was an amazing experience- fabulous stateroom, great meals for us and the 4 other guests, a private forward-facing lounge, going through the Soo Locks....

Visiting Isle Royale Nat'l Park has been on my wish list too.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We are headed to Detroit Lakes via a stop in Petoskey MI and then two nights in Bayfield WI to visit the Apostle Islands.  Our original plan was to return via northern Lake Superior but family commitments in the Chicago area have dictated our homebound route.
> 
> We were in Duluth a long time past when we were invited to sail the William Clay Ford ore freighter from there to Detroit.  That was an amazing experience- fabulous stateroom, great meals for us and the 4 other guests, a private forward-facing lounge, going through the Soo Locks....
> 
> Visiting Isle Royale Nat'l Park has been on my wish list too.


that sounds like a great experience.  Are you taking a ferry across Lake Michigan on this trip?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 5, 2014)

*Badger*



rapmarks said:


> that sounds like a great experience.  Are you taking a ferry across Lake Michigan on this trip?



I have to chuckle at one of the CruiseCritic members who lists the SS Badger, which crosses Lake Michigan, among many other cruises in his "signature". We sailed her from Ludington MI to Milwaukee WI when our kids were little, but that trip is not in my CruiseCritic sig.

No ferry this time for us. I'd hoped to take the Ontario ferry that sails the Main Channel separating Georgian Bay and Lake Huron before having to reroute through Chicago.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 26, 2014)

*Days in DL*

Today is our last day at Edgewater Beach.  We've been busy, thanks to Tuggers suggestions- Tamarac, Maplewood, Lake Itasca,  and 18 holes of golf at Detroit Country Club followed by dinner at Spanky's StoneHearth Grille on Lake Rose.  Fishing's been good for DH just off the dock here.

The highlight for me occurred yesterday in Fargo, when I stopped at the F-M visitor center and shared that North Dakota was my 50th state.  Well, there is a special surprise for those whose last state to visit is ND!! I received a certificate, a fridge magnet and a pin, plus got to sign a book reserved for ND final fifties. My foto was taken and should be on the visitor center's FB page, although I've not found it. Spent the day at Sheele's, the Maple River winery, lunch at Nichole's and Bonanzaville.

In a bit we head to Moorhead for the museum and back to Fargo to take in the Broadway area. May stop at Buffalo River SP too.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 26, 2014)

our trip to the north shore of Lake Superior was spoiled by the weather. On Saturday we never even went outside twenty degree wind chill, driving rain, on Sunday it was the same til about 3 in the afternoon.  we managed to sight see that afternoon we were quite bundled up of course.  Monday and Tuesday were nice, but Wednesday was so windy we didn't enjoy our stops.  Thursday was rainy, windy and cold and we decided to leave early.  Don't think we will visit again.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 26, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Today is our last day at Edgewater Beach.  We've been busy, thanks to Tuggers suggestions- Tamarac, Maplewood, Lake Itasca,  and 18 holes of golf at Detroit Country Club followed by dinner at Spanky's StoneHearth Grille on Lake Rose.  Fishing's been good for DH just off the dock here.
> 
> The highlight for me occurred yesterday in Fargo, when I stopped at the F-M visitor center and shared that North Dakota was my 50th state.  Well, there is a special surprise for those whose last state to visit is ND!! I received a certificate, a fridge magnet and a pin, plus got to sign a book reserved for ND final fifties. My foto was taken and should be on the visitor center's FB page, although I've not found it. Spent the day at Sheele's, the Maple River winery, lunch at Nichole's and Bonanzaville.
> 
> In a bit we head to Moorhead for the museum and back to Fargo to take in the Broadway area. May stop at Buffalo River SP too.



I'm glad you had a good time in the area I grew up!  And that is really cool about the visitor center; I would have never guessed they would do something special for your 50th state.

Now for the important question:  Are you talking Minnesotan yet?  Phrases such as "Don't 'ja know", "Ah, Jeez" and "Uff-da".  Bonus points for knowing the proper situation to use each of those phrases. 

Kurt


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 26, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Today is our last day at Edgewater Beach.  We've been busy, thanks to Tuggers suggestions.



Thanks for stopping back to share what you found to do.   I go up to DL and the Fargo area often to visit relatives but don't take the time to be a tourist.  Your summary was a good reminder of how much there is to enjoy in the area!  Loved hearing about the special attention for visiting your final state in ND.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 28, 2014)

*coupons*

We took advantage of the coupon books for DL and Fargo-Moorhead.  Well worth a stop at the visitor's centers in both locations.  Free ferris wheel ride at Scheele's, 2 free wine glasses with purchase at the Maple River Winery in ND and the Richwood winery near DL, free house wine at dinner at Spanky's, 20% off a purchase at a lovely gift shop in DL and various restaurant deals. Plus 2-4-1 admissions to Bonanzaville in ND and greens fees at Detroit C.C.

We loved the Hjemkomst Museum in Moorhead- a tour of the Stave church there has me all the more excited for our Norwegian Fjords cruise in 2015!!


----------

